# string von vb als kommandozeile übergeben



## -cta- (4. November 2003)

hi!

ich hoffe die überschrift passt...

ich möchte per vb der ntbackup.exe quasi eine kommandozeile übergeben...

wie schreibe ich das in vb? vb kommt nämlich hier nicht mit den anführungszeichen (") zurecht.....

ich weiss, dass das irgendwie geht, z.b. mit --->     "bla" & "bla"

aber wie....keien ahnung!

folgendes ist mein problemkind:


```
Dim sicher
sicher = Shell("NTBACKUP backup "@C:\temp\datei1.bks" /l:f /v:yes /hc:on /p "Bandbezeichnung" /um")
```


wie setze ich nun das ganze so um, dass vb nicht nach dem 2. " meckert


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2003)

welche teile des Parameters sind den jetzt variablen und welche nicht?
Warum fasste das Komando nicht vorher in einem String zusammen und übergibts den dann?

```
Dim comm, sicher
comm = "dein kommando" + deineVar + "noch ein Para"
sicher = ShellExecute(comm)
```


----------



## -cta- (4. November 2003)

da sind keine variablen....

das hier:

NTBACKUP backup "@C:\temp\datei1.bks" /l:f /v:yes /hcn /p "Bandbezeichnung" /um

muss genau SO als string übergeben werden......

kann ja sein, dass ich einfach blind bin...aber ich blicks nicht....


----------



## -cta- (4. November 2003)

ums vielleicht mal anders zu schreiben...

ich möchte per knopfdruck über vb6.0 die ntbackup.exe aufrufen

der nt backup.exe sollen diese parameter mitgegeben werden:

backup "@C:\temp\datei1.bks" /l:f /v:yes /hcn /p "Bandbezeichnung" /um


so ists glaube ich verständlicher...


----------



## Retlaw (4. November 2003)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden haben möchtest du in einen String Anführungszeichen einfügen ohne das VB denkt das der String zu Ende ist.
Das geht so:

```
StringVariable = "blabla" & Chr(34) & "blabla"
```
Chr() erwartet einen ASCII-Wert und gibt das zugehörige Zeichen zurück.
Für das Doppelte Hochkomma ist das die 34.


----------



## -cta- (4. November 2003)

hey retlaw!

bei gelegenheit schick ich dir mal nen kasten bier

danke schön


----------

